

Top 20 most promising startups (Reuters) - rs
http://blogs.reuters.com/small-business/2010/03/31/top-20-most-promising-startups/

======
dzlobin
bit.ly as one of the 20 most promising startups? really?

~~~
nlwhittemore
fair, but I do think there is some really interesting stuff they can do with
mass aggregate data about what people are sharing at any given moment -
particularly rich content - video, documents, etc.

~~~
dzlobin
certainly, but I can throw 20 off the top of my head who are way more
important.

~~~
nlwhittemore
true story

------
kno
I can't see the entire list without registering onto vcj, anyone have the list
somewhere else?

~~~
johns
The list is shown on the page as an embedded Scribd document so enable flash
and you should see it.

------
nlwhittemore
some good ones, but crazy boring list generally.

